# Prinna the black/white Dalmatian comes home ^_^



## Alisa♥ (Mar 9, 2017)

Or, rather, CAME home a week ago :wink: It has been crazy, and it's funny because I knew that having an 8-week old puppy would be plenty of work, especially when house training from a third floor apartment, but in spite of all preparation I've felt like my head wasn't screwed on straight for the past week! :laugh: But the forum has been on my mind, and I knew I needed to make time to post some photos of our girl!

Until we picked her up, I had no idea which pup in Prinna's litter would be mine. I had a short list of favorites, but there were girls (7 pups) and boys (5 pups), black/white (6 pups) and liver (other 6 pups), and as sixth choice I didn't know how things would shake down. Prinna's name at Rose'n Dal was Allison, so I present to you...Prinna Allison!




























She is an amazing puppy, who handles all of the running around (both at home at the apartment, and around the state to go to work or visit my parents) with so much tolerance. She loves her crate, and her Snuggle puppy. She even tolerates her Sleepy Pod car "seat" (and I swear, that thing was made for cats more than dogs). She loves people! She is cautious with other dogs, but will be in daycare when no one in my immediate family can watch her, so her confidence with other dogs should only grow. We are having fun meeting all sorts of dogs and people, going to our first vet appointments and going to puppy class! <3

Housetraining has been a bit touch-and-go, and although I expected the best (thinking "we can do this with no indoor accidents!") I also anticipated the worst and put a SpotBot on my holiday wishlist last year...thanks mom!  I seriously love that thing, and Prinna doesn't seem to mind it either. :laugh:


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Aww, she's adorable! I'm glad she's been a great puppy so far. I hope you'll find time to post more photos as she grows!


----------



## lauren17 (Apr 14, 2009)

Aww Dalmatian puppies are just the cutest!


----------



## piperboxermix (Jan 12, 2017)

She's gorgeous!! She has such a sweet face.


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

So adorable! What a sweet expression. Congratulations!!
It's super cool to see a dalmation too. I think they're more of a rarity these days.


----------



## Alisa♥ (Mar 9, 2017)

I have definitely heard "I've never seen a Dalmatian puppy before!" a lot over the past seven days! And truthfully, I hadn't either and I was shocked by how tiny she was. I'm excited for her to grow some more, right now she's my little "spotted Chihuahua" :laugh:

I will certainly keep sharing photos of her as she grows! She has been napping like a champion, lots of growing to do! My favorite is taking her over near her crate, and watching her stumble in when she's sleepy  Here she is, half asleep:


----------



## TSTrainer (Aug 6, 2015)

AHHH! She's adorable!! Congrats!


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

She is gorgeous !!!!! Glad she is home....


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

Beautiful pup! Her little face is darling. Congrats!


----------



## TinyDragon (Jun 25, 2016)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## Canyx (Jul 1, 2011)

Who are these people with puppies that get sleepy and take naps... 

Mine will not do that unless I put him in a crate and shut the door. 

She is so darling!


----------



## Life With Atlas (Jan 6, 2008)

Very sweet! Like most people, there aren't many Dalmatians around here. I just went to a show last month and saw more there than I have in probably my entire life! I look forward to watching her grow on here.


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

What a gorgeous girl! Nobody can deny that Dalmatians are incredibly striking dogs, and she's a stunner!


----------



## Alisa♥ (Mar 9, 2017)

Thank you, everyone! I think she's growing longer over the past few days, and are those little puppy rolls that I detected when she was listening to the birds outside? Can't wait for her to grow a bit (happily waiting for the day that she can't fit under the couch anymore lol!)


----------



## Marvel (Sep 26, 2015)

I love her!! So precious, and such a sweet face.

I didn't know there were liver and white dalmations too!


----------



## lexixfate (Apr 10, 2017)

you definitely don't see dalmations everyday! She's gorgeous! <3


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

So cute!! Just wanna give her a giant hug  

(Is that a pink crate? How neat!)


----------



## epimentel212 (Apr 16, 2017)

Canyx said:


> Who are these people with puppies that get sleepy and take naps...
> 
> Mine will not do that unless I put him in a crate and shut the door.
> 
> She is so darling!


Lol! Seems like my Aussie is against napping too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Super_Nova (Dec 23, 2016)

What a pretty girl! Was she one of your favorites from the litter?


----------



## Alisa♥ (Mar 9, 2017)

Super delayed response, here! But yes, she was definitely one of my favorites, and the top pick that the breeder agreed with (I really liked one of her sisters, too but Marianne wasn't as convinced that she was the one for me  And of course there was the sweet puppy who fell asleep on me, but who went to a home with a work-at-home pet parent, since we needed a pup with enough confidence to handle daycare more readily).

Prinna has been making good housetraining progress, but the whole deal is much easier when we sleep over at my parents' house (detached housing, hard floors and fenced yard) versus my apartment (way too much carpeting, third floor and no fenced dog area). She's been to the vet today, and I also took this photo to send to the etsy seller who made her leash and collar (over a year ago! She is certainly the-puppy-who-was-worth-the-wait):


----------



## Super_Nova (Dec 23, 2016)

Aww! She is so cute! She has such a sweet, innocent looking face. Like she could do nothing wrong.


----------



## piperboxermix (Jan 12, 2017)

She is too cute! Love her collar too.


----------



## Sandakat (Mar 7, 2015)

OMG! That face! What a sweetheart.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

She's adorable! I've only met maybe 2-3 Dals in my entire life in real life. Striking dogs for sure. Congrats on her, I am sure you are smitten. She has a very sweet face.


----------



## Alisa♥ (Mar 9, 2017)

I really enjoy the comments that her sweet face looks like she's the puppy-who-can-do-no-wrong, when she's such a little boss!  I think that must be the "free of shyness" trait...Prinna has unshyness in spades!

I definitely need compile some more photos of her, but I had to share this one that I received when I was at work, and my mom was watching her. The family dog, Penny Lane, pretty much defers to Prinna's bossiness, and usually avoids her when she's ready to take a nap...but it looks like they were just too tired and fell asleep together on the couch!










I can't get over how small she looks, although her legs are quite folded up there.  She and Penny should be around the same weight once she's full-grown!


----------

